# dd dth- how to receive extra channels?



## nikhil (Apr 20, 2005)

I just got my dd dth installed some time back and am receiving the standard channels which are claimed to be part of the package...i would like to know if there is any possible way to receive more channels without changing the existing dd setup box.( for example, by programming ) and how exactly can it be done?


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 20, 2005)

LOL, u can't "program" the STB. U can recieve those channels only, which is all FTA channels. 

But jaipal reddy was talking abt more channels for DD DTH, so u will have to wait.


----------



## nikhil (Apr 22, 2005)

yes there is some mention about it on the dd one of the dd sites pertaining to the dd dth(someone had mentioned it to me..but i haven't had the chance to look it up yet..i'll might do it today...well let's see what happens...and how soon


----------



## blacklight (Apr 23, 2005)

i think the only way u culd get to view more channels is to pay for them


----------



## nikhil (May 29, 2005)

yea i guess that i will have to exchange the current setup box for the other companys setup box


----------



## expertno.1 (May 29, 2005)

use viewing card based settop box so that u may add pay channels in fututre


----------



## Kannan (May 29, 2005)

I have a question too. This is not related to DTH.

I know we can receive free to air (FTA) channels using a satellite receiver and a *large* dish antenna.

My question is that, is there a possibility of having a *normal FTA receiver with a small satellite dish similar to what we use for DTH.* *members.shaw.ca/wenpigs/confused/confused1.gif

What will be the price (recevier + dish + other components such as LNB = ? ) ?. Is it possible under Rs. 5000/- ?


----------



## nikhil (May 30, 2005)

hey this dth system fits your requirement perfectly...u get alot of free to air channels and a few radio stations also...over here in lko i got my dth system for less than 2800/= but i was also able to exchange my old vcr and got a rs 1400/= discount...howzat


----------



## Kannan (May 30, 2005)

Hey Nikhil, does that mean that you can link your DTH receiver to *any satellite *and receive *any International FTA* channels ?


----------



## expertno.1 (May 30, 2005)

well ppl i gotta explain !

here

the dth service which we recive in india are from NSS6 satellite which is 95 degree east

so all the FTA channels of the sattelite are viewed by us

we have .8 m diameter dish

if we increase the diameter to 4 or 5 metres and place it in the direction of another satellite then we wiil be able to receive those channels

visit here to find how u can 

www.tracksat.com


----------



## Kannan (May 31, 2005)

What do u mean by FTA guys ?

Is it FTA by the *DTH service provider* or is it *any satellite *and *any service provider *?


----------



## nikhil (May 31, 2005)

if u want an example of fta (which means free to air) then one example is the dd dth service . u only pay for the hardware(one time payment) then u can view the channels/stations(whatever is available when u turn the tv set on). as for getting fta stations/channels of other service providers i'll have to check.


----------



## expertno.1 (May 31, 2005)

all the FTA channels are free and do not need and monthly cost !

DD DIRECT + channels are FTA
now u have understood


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 3, 2005)

teh only way to get extra channels without paying is to point the fish at another sat and decrpt the channels, which i'm not telling any more about


----------



## nikhil (Aug 22, 2005)

but the zee channels are pay channels...one can't view them unless u buy their card right?


----------



## selva1966 (Aug 22, 2005)

What is the picture quality you  are getting nikhil?

Is it the same what the local cablewala gives or better?

Because I also would like to install dd dth.


----------



## nikhil (Sep 6, 2005)

hey better than the cable wallas...no static....no interferance...no static....except when  there is a major thunder and lightening storm...and best of all when there is a cable walla strike(local or nation-wide) it makes no differance to us dth owners since there is no cable-walla invoved in the transmission and distribution of  signals.


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 7, 2005)

u can use DISH TV service to add more channels


----------



## Kannan (Sep 7, 2005)

My question is that, let assume that there is a channel like BBC, *in French called TV5 Asie*. Now can we recive that in DD's DTH or any other DTH ??


----------



## musafir (Oct 17, 2005)

well...with the dd dth there is a bbc channel but it's in english..if u want to add a channel u can go thru the setuop menu and do a channel scan....and see if if your setup box picks it up...i don't think dd transmits this particular channel though


----------



## nikhil (Oct 17, 2005)

hey dude dd dth only transmits the fta channels and the bbc channels which u have mentioned is not on the dd list of channels to transmit as of now...u might have to try some other setup box...like the one offered by zee


----------

